# MCpl (Ret) Daniel H. Stewart, CD1



## PMedMoe (3 Jun 2011)

Obituary Link







 Oh! I have slipped the surly bonds of Earth
 And danced the skies on laughter-silvered wings;
 Sunward I’ve climbed, and joined the tumbling mirth
 of sun-split clouds, — and done a hundred things
 You have not dreamed of — wheeled and soared and swung
 High in the sunlit silence. Hov’ring there,
 I’ve chased the shouting wind along, and flung
 My eager craft through footless halls of air....

 Up, up the long, delirious, burning blue
 I’ve topped the wind-swept heights with easy grace.
 Where never lark, or even eagle flew —
 And, while with silent lifting mind I have trod
 The high untrespassed sanctity of space,
 - Put out my hand, and touched the face of God.

RIP, Dad.


----------



## krustyrl (3 Jun 2011)

Condolences to PMedMoe and the family on your loss.  Rest in peace MCpl Stewart.


----------



## mariomike (3 Jun 2011)

Sincere condolences to you and your family, PMedMoe.


----------



## 211RadOp (3 Jun 2011)

Sorry for you loss Moe


----------



## Danjanou (3 Jun 2011)

Once again Moe my condolences. rest in Peace M/Cpl (Ret) Stewart


----------



## PMedMoe (7 Jun 2011)

Link to the slideshow played at the visitation for my Dad.

Note:  Music is not the same, due to copyright laws.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PEa2maZ9xFM&feature=share


----------

